# How to fix those errors /var/log/messages



## ObiektywNy (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi 
After almost fresh installation I found that I have some errors, Apache wont start, some avahi-daemon warning, and others


```
un 11 01:57:25 hostname kernel: ums0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 1.10/38.10, addr 3> on usbus1
Jun 11 01:57:25 hostname kernel: ums0: 8 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=2
Jun 11 01:57:28 hostname kernel: em0: link state changed to UP
Jun 11 01:57:31 hostname avahi-daemon[1286]: WARNING: No NSS support for mDNS detected, consider installing nss-mdns!
Jun 11 01:57:33 hostname root: /etc/rc: WARNING: failed to start apache22
Jun 11 01:57:42 hostname kernel: drm0: <Intel i865G GMCH> on vgapci0
Jun 11 01:57:42 hostname kernel: vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
Jun 11 01:57:42 hostname kernel: info: [drm] AGP at 0xf0000000 128MB
Jun 11 01:57:42 hostname kernel: info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
Jun 11 01:57:43 hostname kernel: drm0: [ITHREAD]
Jun 11 01:57:47 hostname gnome-session[1500]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'at-spi-registryd-wrapper.desktop': Unable to start 
application: Failed to execute child process "${ex$
Jun 11 01:57:55 hostname gdm-simple-greeter[1516]: Gtk-WARNING: gtkwidget.c:5628: widget not within a GtkWindow
Jun 11 01:58:02 hostname gnome-keyring-daemon[1530]: couldn't allocate secure memory to keep passwords and or keys from being written to the 
disk
Jun 11 01:58:06 hostname pulseaudio[1570]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of module-detect!
Jun 11 01:58:06 hostname pulseaudio[1570]: module-detect.c: failed to detect any sound hardware.
Jun 11 01:58:06 hostname pulseaudio[1570]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-detect" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
Jun 11 01:58:06 hostname pulseaudio[1570]: main.c: Module load failed.
Jun 11 01:58:06 hostname pulseaudio[1570]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Jun 11 01:58:06 hostname pulseaudio[1569]: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
Jun 11 01:58:10 hostname pulseaudio[1588]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of module-detect!
Jun 11 01:58:10 hostname pulseaudio[1588]: module-detect.c: failed to detect any sound hardware.
Jun 11 01:58:10 hostname pulseaudio[1588]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-detect" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
Jun 11 01:58:10 hostname pulseaudio[1588]: main.c: Module load failed.
Jun 11 01:58:10 hostname pulseaudio[1588]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Jun 11 01:58:12 hostname pulseaudio[1591]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of module-detect!
Jun 11 01:58:12 hostname pulseaudio[1591]: module-detect.c: failed to detect any sound hardware.
Jun 11 01:58:12 hostname pulseaudio[1591]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-detect" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
Jun 11 01:58:12 hostname pulseaudio[1591]: main.c: Module load failed.
Jun 11 01:58:12 hostname pulseaudio[1591]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Jun 11 01:58:12 hostname pulseaudio[1590]: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
Jun 11 01:58:12 hostname pulseaudio[1593]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of module-detect!
Jun 11 01:58:12 hostname pulseaudio[1593]: module-detect.c: failed to detect any sound hardware.
Jun 11 01:58:12 hostname pulseaudio[1593]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-detect" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
Jun 11 01:58:12 hostname pulseaudio[1593]: main.c: Module load failed.
Jun 11 01:58:12 hostname pulseaudio[1593]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Jun 11 01:58:12 hostname pulseaudio[1592]: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
Jun 11 01:58:18 hostname pulseaudio[1611]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of module-detect!
Jun 11 01:58:18 hostname pulseaudio[1611]: module-detect.c: failed to detect any sound hardware.
Jun 11 01:58:18 hostname pulseaudio[1611]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-detect" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
Jun 11 01:58:18 hostname pulseaudio[1611]: main.c: Module load failed.
Jun 11 01:58:18 hostname pulseaudio[1611]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Jun 11 01:58:19 hostname pulseaudio[1610]: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
```
my rc.d has

```
...
hostname="hostname"
#inetd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="NO"
moused_type="auto"
sshd_enable="YES"
apache22_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"

#syslogd_enable="NO"
#syslog_ng_enable="YES"

hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

gnome_enable="YES"
natd_enable="YES"
```

 If you can show me some clue, what can cause that problems, I'll appreciated it.
Thanks


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 11, 2010)

> Jun 11 01:57:47 hostname gnome-session[1500]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'at-spi-registryd-wrapper.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "${ex$



What is the contents of this file? It should be a XML file located in /usr/local/share/applications/
If you can't find it, try:
`# find /usr/local -name at-spi-registryd-wrapper\\.desktop`



> Jun 11 01:57:55 hostname gdm-simple-greeter[1516]: Gtk-WARNING: gtkwidget.c:5628: widget not within a GtkWindow



This is a warning and not an error, this is actually a programming fault and not a configuration fault. Ignore it.



> Jun 11 01:58:02 hostname gnome-keyring-daemon[1530]: couldn't allocate secure memory to keep passwords and or keys from being written to the disk



This is a warning, not an error (Meaning the program will continue). What the warning means should be self-explanatory.
Here is some info: http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?p=4395
google also seems to offer some information:
http://www.google.com/search?client...+to+the+disk&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


The rest of the errors in the logfile you posted are from pulseaudio, to be honest, I know nothing about it, but it shoudn't prevent Gnome from working. And it has even less to do with Apache. Actually, none of these errors have anything to do with apache.
Maybe the Apache error log has some info on that? IIRC it should be /var/log/httpd/error.log


----------



## ObiektywNy (Jun 12, 2010)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> What is the contents of this file? It should be a XML file located in /usr/local/share/applications/
> If you can't find it, try:
> `# find /usr/local -name at-spi-registryd-wrapper\\.desktop`


The results of this search is:

```
/usr/local/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/at-spi-registryd-wrapper.desktop
```

Gnome is working so far ok, I am wonder if apache22 has some issue with hostname, I have

```
/etc/hosts
....
127.0.0.1               localhost hostname.inside
```

and 

```
/usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf
....
ServerName hostname.inside
```

and I am thinking that can be cause by

```
hostname avahi-daemon[1286]: WARNING: No NSS support for mDNS detected, consider installing nss-mdns!
```
but looking through many forums and posts I cant find solution how to get rid of that WARNING

even I do start and stop Avahi-daemon I have 

```
hostname # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/avahi-daemon stop
Stopping avahi-daemon.
hostname # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/avahi-daemon start
Starting avahi-daemon.
hostname #
```

and in messages logs

```
avahi-dnsconfd[1291]: read(): EOF
avahi-daemon[25933]: WARNING: No NSS support for mDNS detected, consider installing nss-mdns!
```



			
				Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Maybe the Apache error log has some info on that? IIRC it should be /var/log/httpd/error.log



and in the file */var/log/httpd-error.log
*
I have

```
[Tue Jun 08 23:34:06 2010] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Tue Jun 08 23:34:06 2010] [notice] Digest: done
[Tue Jun 08 23:34:07 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.15 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.15 OpenSSL/0.9.8k DAV/2 PHP/5.3.2 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Jun 08 23:42:20 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Jun 08 23:44:34 2010] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Tue Jun 08 23:44:37 2010] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Tue Jun 08 23:44:37 2010] [notice] Digest: done
[Tue Jun 08 23:44:38 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.15 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.15 OpenSSL/0.9.8k DAV/2 PHP/5.3.2 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Jun 08 23:47:43 2010] [error] [client 192.168.0.2] PHP Warning:  phpinfo() [<a href='function.phpinfo'>function.phpinfo</a>]: It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone setti$
[Tue Jun 08 23:47:44 2010] [error] [client 192.168.0.2] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/favicon.ico, referer: http://192.168.2.8/
[Tue Jun 08 23:52:08 2010] [error] [client ::1] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/favicon.ico
[Wed Jun 09 21:10:54 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Wed Jun 09 21:11:00 2010] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Wed Jun 09 21:11:01 2010] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Wed Jun 09 21:11:01 2010] [notice] Digest: done
[Wed Jun 09 21:11:02 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.15 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.15 OpenSSL/0.9.8k DAV/2 PHP/5.3.2 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
[Wed Jun 09 23:21:45 2010] [error] [client 192.168.0.2] PHP Warning:  phpinfo() [<a href='function.phpinfo'>function.phpinfo</a>]: It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone setti$
[Thu Jun 10 23:31:40 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Thu Jun 10 23:33:03 2010] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Thu Jun 10 23:33:03 2010] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "hostname"
Configuration Failed
[Thu Jun 10 23:46:59 2010] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Thu Jun 10 23:46:59 2010] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "hostname"
Configuration Failed
[Thu Jun 10 23:50:36 2010] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Thu Jun 10 23:50:36 2010] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "hostname"
Configuration Failed
[Fri Jun 11 01:10:12 2010] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Fri Jun 11 01:10:12 2010] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "hostname"
Configuration Failed
[Fri Jun 11 01:26:32 2010] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Fri Jun 11 01:26:32 2010] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "hostname"
Configuration Failed
[Fri Jun 11 01:48:48 2010] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Fri Jun 11 01:48:48 2010] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "hostname"
Configuration Failed
[Fri Jun 11 01:57:33 2010] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Fri Jun 11 01:57:33 2010] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "hostname"
Configuration Failed
```


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 12, 2010)

Try commenting out mod_unique_id in your httpd.conf, I can remember having problems with that and your logs certainly seem to indicate the same problems.

There is also the problem of the timezone not being set in your php.ini, for reasons not completely clear to me PHP 5.3 seems to require this.

You can set it with:

```
[Date]
; Defines the default timezone used by the date functions
date.timezone = UTC
```

Be sure to change UTC to your timezone!




> and I am thinking that can be cause by
> hostname avahi-daemon[1286]: WARNING: No NSS support for mDNS detected, consider installing nss-mdns!
> but looking through many forums and posts I cant find solution how to get rid of that WARNING



Well, the suggestion in this warning is installing nss-mdns. A search of the port tree reveals ... dns/nss_mdns. This certainly seems a good place to start 
I'm fairly sure it's not the problem with Apache though.


----------



## ObiektywNy (Jun 15, 2010)

This is left 


```
Jun 15 00:10:28 hostname kernel: ums0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 1.10/38.10, addr 3> on usbus1
Jun 15 00:10:28 hostname kernel: ums0: 8 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=2
Jun 15 00:10:30 hostname kernel: em0: link state changed to UP
Jun 15 00:10:33 hostname avahi-daemon[1286]: WARNING: No NSS support for mDNS detected, consider installing nss-mdns!
Jun 15 00:10:46 hostname kernel: drm0: <Intel i865G GMCH> on vgapci0
Jun 15 00:10:46 hostname kernel: vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
Jun 15 00:10:46 hostname kernel: info: [drm] AGP at 0xf0000000 128MB
Jun 15 00:10:46 hostname kernel: info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
Jun 15 00:10:46 hostname kernel: drm0: [ITHREAD]
Jun 15 00:10:51 hostname gnome-session[1527]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'at-spi-registryd-wrapper.desktop': Unable $
Jun 15 00:11:01 hostname gdm-simple-greeter[1543]: Gtk-WARNING: gtkwidget.c:5628: widget not within a GtkWindow
Jun 15 00:11:09 hostname gnome-keyring-daemon[1569]: couldn't allocate secure memory to keep passwords and or keys from being w$
Jun 15 00:11:13 hostname pulseaudio[1609]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of modu$
Jun 15 00:11:13 hostname pulseaudio[1609]: module-detect.c: failed to detect any sound hardware.
Jun 15 00:11:13 hostname pulseaudio[1609]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-detect" (argument: ""): initialization fail$
Jun 15 00:11:13 hostname pulseaudio[1609]: main.c: Module load failed.
Jun 15 00:11:13 hostname pulseaudio[1609]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Jun 15 00:11:13 hostname pulseaudio[1608]: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
Jun 15 00:11:18 hostname pulseaudio[1627]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of modu$
Jun 15 00:11:18 hostname pulseaudio[1627]: module-detect.c: failed to detect any sound hardware.
Jun 15 00:11:18 hostname pulseaudio[1627]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-detect" (argument: ""): initialization fail$
Jun 15 00:11:18 hostname pulseaudio[1627]: main.c: Module load failed.
Jun 15 00:11:18 hostname pulseaudio[1627]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Jun 15 00:11:19 hostname pulseaudio[1630]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of modu$
Jun 15 00:11:19 hostname pulseaudio[1630]: module-detect.c: failed to detect any sound hardware.
Jun 15 00:11:19 hostname pulseaudio[1630]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-detect" (argument: ""): initialization fail$
Jun 15 00:11:19 hostname pulseaudio[1630]: main.c: Module load failed.
Jun 15 00:11:19 hostname pulseaudio[1630]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Jun 15 00:11:19 hostname pulseaudio[1629]: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
Jun 15 00:11:19 hostname pulseaudio[1632]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of modu$
Jun 15 00:11:19 hostname pulseaudio[1632]: module-detect.c: failed to detect any sound hardware.
Jun 15 00:11:19 hostname pulseaudio[1632]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-detect" (argument: ""): initialization fail$
Jun 15 00:11:19 hostname pulseaudio[1632]: main.c: Module load failed.
Jun 15 00:11:19 hostname pulseaudio[1632]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Jun 15 00:11:19 hostname pulseaudio[1631]: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
Jun 15 00:11:28 hostname pulseaudio[1652]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of modu$
Jun 15 00:11:29 hostname pulseaudio[1652]: module-detect.c: failed to detect any sound hardware.
Jun 15 00:11:29 hostname pulseaudio[1652]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-detect" (argument: ""): initialization fail$
Jun 15 00:11:29 hostname pulseaudio[1652]: main.c: Module load failed.
Jun 15 00:11:29 hostname pulseaudio[1652]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Jun 15 00:11:29 hostname pulseaudio[1649]: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
Jun 15 00:12:24 hostname su: _admin to root on /dev/pts/0
```

I solve apache22 error
I has to type the same hostname name in /etc/hosts and /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf file
I has hostname="hostname" in /etc/hosts and it should be the same in every file "hostname.inside" - I just forgot .inside -> should be full domain name, not only hostname,

but still 

```
Jun 15 00:10:33 hostname avahi-daemon[1286]: WARNING: No NSS support for mDNS detected, consider installing nss-mdns!
```

And I have installed */usr/ports/dns/nss_mdns/*
after installation using `# make install clean`
I checking it 

```
# pkg_info | grep 'nss_mdns'
nss_mdns-0.10_1     NSS module implementing multicast DNS name resolution
```

So no idea how to get rid of that warning.

Those few last warning from Gnome,

```
gnome-session[1527]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'at-spi-registryd-wrapper.desktop':
```


```
gdm-simple-greeter[1543]: Gtk-WARNING: gtkwidget.c:5628: widget not within a GtkWindow
```


```
gnome-keyring-daemon[1569]: couldn't allocate secure memory to keep passwords and or keys from being
```


```
pulseaudio[1609]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of modu$
pulseaudio[1609]: module-detect.c: failed to detect any sound hardware.
```
 no idea either so far still looking.
I will keep you posted maybe someone has similar warning


----------



## Zircon (Sep 1, 2010)

I just upgraded to Gnome 2.30.1 and while Gnome 2.30.1 seems to work fine and perhaps better than 2.28.1, I too get these in /var/log/messages at startup:


```
gnome-session[1561]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'at-spi-registryd-wrapper.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute 
child process "${exec_prefix}/libexec/at-spi-registryd" (No such file or directory)
gnome-session[1561]: Bonobo-WARNING: Bonobo must be initialized before use
gdm-simple-greeter[1579]: Bonobo-WARNING: Bonobo must be initialized before use
gdm-simple-greeter[1579]: Gtk-WARNING: gtkwidget.c:5628: widget not within a GtkWindow
```

Both at-spi-registryd-wrapper.desktop and at-spi-registryd exist where they are supposed to be.  My system is AMD64 8.0-RELEASE.  I have searched the forums for Bonobo but I cannot find anything relevant.  Maybe this is just specific to me.  Any help appreciated.  I hope my two cents is worth something here.


----------



## kenorb (Oct 20, 2010)

Zircon said:
			
		

> ```
> gnome-session[1561]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'at-spi-registryd-wrapper.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute
> child process "${exec_prefix}/libexec/at-spi-registryd" (No such file or directory)
> gnome-session[1561]: Bonobo-WARNING: Bonobo must be initialized before use
> ...



See:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3542


----------

